
RL3: a rule-based information-extraction and entity-recognition engine - jo_kruger
https://rl3.zorallabs.com/wiki/Main_Page
======
wener
Not free
[https://rl3.zorallabs.com/wiki/RL3_License](https://rl3.zorallabs.com/wiki/RL3_License)

~~~
philprx
Yes it's a bit sad to see a project that otherwise would be interesting.

------
infocollector
Seems to be as complicated as regex to me. Perhaps I am missing something? Any
other libraries like this that are decent at this and simplify the problem?

~~~
tyingq
I don't know if any are simpler, but here's a stack overflow question that
points to other similar tools:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17891932/open-source-
rul...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17891932/open-source-rule-based-
pattern-matching-information-extraction-frameworks)

~~~
jo_kruger
We started RL3 (more than 10 years ago) because we had several projects with a
huge number of patterns. We found other projects (present at that moment) were
too heavy on a syntax, which make it complicated to support / manage large
library of patterns. So, we tried to keep the power of regex, add new features
(like named patterns, modules, templates and lookup dictionaries) but minimize
additional syntax... as result we were able to enable team of computational
linguists (i.e. not programmers) quite easily develop and support huge
libraries of NER patterns and document classification rules.

~~~
kvakernaak
Are there any public projects based on this engine?

~~~
jo_kruger
Yes. The most notable are
[https://www.aihitdata.com](https://www.aihitdata.com) and
[https://www.happygrumpy.com](https://www.happygrumpy.com) First crawls
corporate websites (~25 millions) and extracts key information such as people,
contacts, etc. Second is a sentiment analysis tool.

~~~
kvakernaak
Thanks. Consider expanding the docs with more examples on how to extract
different types of structured data.

------
ar7hur
Self-promoting our own Duckling
[https://duckling.wit.ai/](https://duckling.wit.ai/) which has rules, but
"prioritized" by ML -- and BSD license.

------
ppppppaul
this is a lot like instaparse, which I think has a much better api, but is on
the jvm, and may not perform as well. I haven't used it to perform something
like a regex capture, but it may not be hard to do so.

